# Sunny San Diego...Finally



## ticothetort2 (May 27, 2011)

We've had some nice weather this past week here in San Diego and my wife decided to try out her new lens today. Here's a few pics from this afternoon.

Enjoy


----------



## Fernando (May 27, 2011)

wow very good shots. I like pictures 4 & 5 the most.


----------



## DeanS (May 27, 2011)

Very nice Vinnie!


----------



## Fernando (May 27, 2011)

I'm using one as my wallpaper now


----------



## Isa (May 27, 2011)

Very nice pics!


----------



## dmarcus (May 27, 2011)

Glad you got some good weather, great photo's..


----------



## onarock (May 27, 2011)

The photography like the tortoise never disappoints.


----------



## ticothetort2 (May 27, 2011)

FernandoM said:


> I'm using one as my wallpaper now



Tico would be honored! Which one did you end up using?


Thanks everyone, glad everyone can enjoy them as much as I do!


----------



## Neal (May 27, 2011)

3rd pic is my favorite.


----------



## DeanS (May 27, 2011)

FernandoM said:


> I'm using one as my wallpaper now



I've been rotating several shots from the photo shoot that appears in his signature! For staged shots...those might be the BEST...ever!


----------



## Tom (May 27, 2011)

I think that tortoise is very defective. I think you should return it to the sender and demand a full refund. I'll bet the seller would even pay the return shipping costs, just to make the customer happy.


----------



## DeanS (May 27, 2011)

Tom said:


> I think that tortoise is very defective. I think you should return it to the sender and demand a full refund. I'll bet the seller would even pay the return shipping costs, just to make the customer happy.



ROTFLMMFAO!


----------



## Fernando (May 27, 2011)

ticothetort2 said:


> FernandoM said:
> 
> 
> > I'm using one as my wallpaper now
> ...





I used picture number 4 on my dual screen it came out nice


----------



## l0velesly (May 27, 2011)

Nice shots! Adorable little guy


----------



## evlinLoutries (May 28, 2011)

Nice pict man!


Nice tort too..


----------



## ticothetort2 (May 28, 2011)

Tom said:


> I think that tortoise is very defective. I think you should return it to the sender and demand a full refund. I'll bet the seller would even pay the return shipping costs, just to make the customer happy.



Leaving the costumer w/ no tort to watch grow ...If anything ever happens the seller will be the first on the list to be a foster parent.


----------



## DesertGrandma (May 28, 2011)

#4 for sure. Nice photography!


----------



## ticothetort2 (May 28, 2011)

DesertGrandma said:


> #4 for sure. Nice photography!



Thanks Joy, that's my wife's favorite too. She said it was like he was trying to play hide and seek while she was taking the pics.


----------



## Tom (May 28, 2011)

ticothetort2 said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > I think that tortoise is very defective. I think you should return it to the sender and demand a full refund. I'll bet the seller would even pay the return shipping costs, just to make the customer happy.
> ...



I'll send you two as a replacement, just so I can watch you work the same magic.


----------



## DesertGrandma (May 28, 2011)

ticothetort2 said:


> DesertGrandma said:
> 
> 
> > #4 for sure. Nice photography!
> ...



My husband is photographer too. She has a good eye!


----------



## ticothetort2 (May 28, 2011)

Tom said:


> ticothetort2 said:
> 
> 
> > Tom said:
> ...



That would be like giving up my first born...but...that is a pretty tempting offer!


----------



## Tom (May 28, 2011)

Okay. How about you keep Tico, and I'll send you all of mine to raise just like him?


----------



## ticothetort2 (May 28, 2011)

Tom said:


> Okay. How about you keep Tico, and I'll send you all of mine to raise just like him?



Deal.  I just want full visitation once I send them back up to you. 

Or you can just send me a couple in the name of science to see if I have constant results with the methods I keep.


----------



## Jacob (May 28, 2011)

Awesome Pictures


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 29, 2011)

Nice pictures.


----------

